# ASC Coding for NeuroStim



## tsraccntg@gmail.com (May 27, 2014)

I am having a really hard time coding for implantation of neuro stim for peripheral nerves.  There are 4 arrays and I believe it to be done percutaneously.  How am I to do this to get Medicare to reimburse me correctly?  I found some info indicating how to deal with 64555 using special modifier FB.

Can anyone help?????

Thanks,

Teri


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (Jun 24, 2014)

tsraccntg@gmail.com said:


> I am having a really hard time coding for implantation of neuro stim for peripheral nerves.  There are 4 arrays and I believe it to be done percutaneously.  How am I to do this to get Medicare to reimburse me correctly?  I found some info indicating how to deal with 64555 using special modifier FB.
> 
> Can anyone help?????
> 
> ...



For the second stage placement of the neurostimulator this is what we bill. Not all payers will cover the L codes. 


64581
64590
L8680
L8686
95972


----------



## bethh05 (Jul 22, 2014)

For _peripheral nerves _it would be 64555 (this is for test leads), you can report this code for each lead placed just make sure they were placed percutaneously. If there was incisions made to place the leads then you would use 64575. The physician here places two leads for the "testing period", but he only performs this on the sacral nerves. I use 64561 x 2 with right and left modifiers and we get reimbursed.


----------



## tsraccntg@gmail.com (Jul 23, 2014)

Many thanks!!!


----------



## fbleau (Aug 10, 2015)

Bethh05,

Our ASC wants to do a 23 hour obs with these neuro stims. Is this possible and do they pay. Or, is there even a code.


----------



## tmcneil39 (Apr 6, 2017)

*trying to understand the diffrence*

how would this case be coded for a neurostimulator implant:

_"then coordinated a very purposeful position and prep. All pressure points were padded. We carefully shaved the patient approximately 2 to 3 cm above the hairline and along the posterior occipital region, until the occipital ridge was exposed and she was clean-shaven. Her front hairline was not shaved. The endotracheal tube was stabilized and secured by the anesthesiologist. The patient’s eyes were carefully sealed with pads and covered with a Tegaderm™ dressing. The entire face was covered with an occlusive Tegaderm™ dressing and sealed. The patient was placed in the lawn chair position under general anesthesia, and with an assistant, her head was lifted gently forward in an anatomical position. I carefully examined and marked the patient. We carefully marked all anatomy, the midline, the suboccipital ridge, the approximate location of the greater and lesser occipital nerve, as well as the potential incision site, and placement of the two posterior occipital leads. After this was done, the patient was allowed to return to the recumbent position."_

based on this note would the correct CPT be the 64575 or the 64555?
Thank you!


----------

